# hermann tortoise swollen eyes



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi syd over heres eyes are very swollen most of the time. we have used optrex on him but that only gives a short term change to his eyes can anyone tell us what the cause maybe and how to treat it?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17r0bagJJQALbIVV5hRn7nQfIe4nfJuqp/view?usp=sharing 

the image is in the google drive doc 

first post btw if the image doesnt open it will if you download it thanks!


----------



## method89 (Aug 4, 2021)

please tell us more about your setup. What type of lights are using? what are your temperatures? you can post pictures by using the attach files button found in the bottom left hand corner of the reply box.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi syd over heres eyes are very swollen most of the time. we have used optrex on him but that only gives a short term change to his eyes can anyone tell us what the cause maybe and how to treat it?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17r0bagJJQALbIVV5hRn7nQfIe4nfJuqp/view?usp=sharing
> 
> the image is in the google drive doc
> ...


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

hi these are the lights and also our guide says to keep it 26 degrees for 12 hours and 20 degress at night we turn our lights on at 8 and turn them off at 8


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Poor wee man.
We will help you!
Don’t worry!!
Just answer all questions asked if you and he will get better within a week! (Or two)
People on here know EXACTLY what you need trust me. 
Good luck and God bless. ???

My question is :
Is he sniffing?
Runny nose?
Coughing?
Could be a resp infection.
Also try to give him warm soaks for like a half hour to 45 mins.
KEEP HIM WARM ALL DAY AND NIGHT.
Also there are eye drops tetramycine? I think???
BUT PLEEEEAASE LISTEN TO THE EXPERTS ON HERE THEY WILL HELP YOU!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Poor wee man.
> We will help you!
> Don’t worry!!
> Just answer all questions asked if you and he will get better within a week! (Or two)
> ...




I will call on the experts for you!

@method89
@YvonneG
@Tom 
@Toddrickfl1 
@ZenHerper


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> hi these are the lights and also our guide says to keep it 26 degrees for 12 hours and 20 degress at night we turn our lights on at 8 and turn them off at 8



26 degrees!????
20 degrees???!!!!
You must be in England (I hope!)
Those temps would kill anybody!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 26 degrees!????
> 20 degrees???!!!!
> You must be in England (I hope!)
> Those temps would kill anybody!!! ??



That’s too cold
Bump them to 85-90degrees Fahrenheit!! I mean!!! 
That’s like 32-35 celcius ?
Is he eating?


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Poor wee man.
> We will help you!
> Don’t worry!!
> Just answer all questions asked if you and he will get better within a week! (Or two)
> ...


Thank you for your message he is not sniffing coughing and he doesnt have a runny nose. I will try to give him warm bath tomorrow i'm not sure whether the eye drops are tetramycine. however i do know their hyco san extra


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s too cold
> Bump them to 85-90degrees Fahrenheit!! I mean!!!
> That’s like 32-35 celcius ?
> Is he eating?


Our tortoise sellers told us to keep the temperature between 20-26 degrees this is what we have always kept it at. This is a herman tortoise is 32-35 too hot?
Yes he is eating fine but sleeps quite a lot


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 4, 2021)

The pellet substrate is too dry - unfortunately, it will mold and grow all sorts of icky infective stuff when wet.

You need a safe substrate that will hold water and give off humidity through the day. Your tort's carapace will benefit from higher humidity as well. Coco coir is better; you may like a layer of orchid bark on top to keep things cleaner, but the coir should stay damp (not soaking wet, not dry).

This is the proper care for Hermanns...day, basking, and night temps are included:





Sticky: HERMANN'S TORTOISE CARE SHEET *UPDATED


Josh and I corresponded last week about making an updated version of the Hermann's tortoise care sheet since the old one we have posted here is a bit outdated and a little too brief in my opinion. So, here is the new one equipped with photos. Look out for the April 2015 issue of Reptiles...




www.tortoiseforum.org





A daily soak in warm water for about 30 minutes would help.


----------



## method89 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> hi these are the lights and also our guide says to keep it 26 degrees for 12 hours and 20 degress at night we turn our lights on at 8 and turn them off at 8


That floodlight is the wrong type. It produces UVA. You need a UVB bulb. this is most likely the issue.

As mentioned previously, your temps are off. read the caresheet and make adjustments as necessary.

Have you been soaking him?


----------



## method89 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Our tortoise sellers told us to keep the temperature between 20-26 degrees this is what we have always kept it at. This is a herman tortoise is 32-35 too hot?
> Yes he is eating fine but sleeps quite a lot


35-38 under the basking light
26-29 ambient


----------



## method89 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I will call on the experts for you!
> 
> @method89
> @YvonneG
> ...


I'm no expert, but I like being included in such fine company


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Thank you for your message he is not sniffing coughing and he doesnt have a runny nose. I will try to give him warm bath tomorrow i'm not sure whether the eye drops are tetramycine. however i do know their hyco san extra



Not sure if the eye drops you are using but they look like they are for “humans”?
Here is what I was talking about.
Different places different prices…?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Our tortoise sellers told us to keep the temperature between 20-26 degrees this is what we have always kept it at. This is a herman tortoise is 32-35 too hot?
> Yes he is eating fine but sleeps quite a lot



Those are all good signs :

He IS eating
He IS doing everything normal..
That’s GREAT news.
So now we narrow it down to the light bulbs…
Maybe they are too low?
Could be burning his eyes?


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s too cold
> Bump them to 85-90degrees Fahrenheit!! I mean!!!
> That’s like 32-35 celcius ?
> Is he eating?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Not sure if the eye drops you are using but they look like they are for “humans”?
> Here is what I was talking about.
> Different places different prices…?


Hello yes to answer earlier i am from england so is the temperaure ok?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

method89 said:


> I'm no expert, but I like being included in such fine company



????
You ARE an EXPERT to ME my friend!
There are soooo many others but I couldn’t think of their “handles” quick enough!! ?
Thank you so much for helping this nice lady out.
Now you and my other EXPERT ZenHerper are here I will step aside and let the EXPERTS help fix this little tortoise . 
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hello yes to answer earlier i am from england so is the temperaure ok?



No I think they should be a little bit higher.
Try it. 
If that doesn’t do it…
We will go from there.
But if @method89 said to do it… he knows his stuff. ?
It could only do good for your tort.
If a tort is sick, eye problems,etc…
The first thing EVERYONE does is raise the temps.. that’s seems to be the cure-all.


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

so should i raise it suddenly or slowly rise it to 35?
Thank you for taking your time to help me!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello and welcome, suggest change substrate to orchid bark which can be kept moist for humidity. In UK I use swell reptiles for supplies. I agree light or heat could be an issue and need checking. 
Please read this care sheet to check set up. 





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 4, 2021)

method89 said:


> That floodlight is the wrong type. It produces UVA. You need a UVB bulb. this is most likely the issue.
> 
> As mentioned previously, your temps are off. read the caresheet and make adjustments as necessary.
> 
> Have you been soaking him?


The uva is OK, but there is some data to indicate it is drying.

A good recent uva discussion here:




__





Is UVA NEEDED for indoor tortoise keeping?


I've been asked by another member if UVA is needed for their Redfoot tortoise. Truth is, even though I'm thinking no. I simply don't have the answer. Mine all live outside. So, we're talking Redfoot here. Redfoot need some UVB. Not a lot. But do they also need UVA? For food recognition or to...




www.tortoiseforum.org





The uvb radiation tube they are using is fine.


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> so should i raise it suddenly or slowly rise it to 35?
> Thank you for taking your time to help me!


35*C is too high for the entire enclosure. That is the basking temperature at one end only.

The rest of the habitat should stay around 28*C during the day, and the entire enclosure can safely drop to 21-22*C overnight. If you think your tort is sick, stay above 25*C overnight for the time being.

Your tort is pretty dehydrated, so it is imperative to get the substrate changed to something that can be kept damp. And daily warm-water soaking should be started right away.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> so should i raise it suddenly or slowly rise it to 35?
> Thank you for taking your time to help me!




I am happy to help! ?
I just hope I am.
I would raise it suddenly.
But I would put it at 32-33.
That’s like 91-93? Right?
Also @method89 said to get different bulbs.
Look for a bulb that produces “UVB”.
That’s like them getting “sunlight and calcium” for their bones to grow strong.
“UVA” is just sunlight….
It’s complicated but I can promise you this..
NO ONE on here will tell you bad information. 
We are here to help in every way possible!
Glad your here!!
We will fix your problem as quick as …?
“UVA-UVB” light!! ?

I think I saw you had a T5 tube bulb?
That’s good. That’s the “UVB” you need.

The other “flood” bulb you have is rubbing me the wrong way? 
I don’t know if it’s ok to use or not??

Someone????
ANYONE????
Please help!!!!

Also , @ZenHerper said to change the “flooring” .
I would do just that!!!

I know this is a lot but these tips are really helpful to fix the problem before ….
Dare I say it???….
The Vet!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am happy to help! ?
> I just hope I am.
> I would raise it suddenly.
> But I would put it at 32-33.
> ...



Please disregard my message!!!
ZenHerper has the right info!!
And Kristin sent you the Bible for tortoises.
They are MYCH BETTER to listen to and follow.
I will stay on here for moral support..???


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 4, 2021)

I live in the UK too, and I have a Hermans tortoise. He has several times had problems with his eyes, and I use Viscotears Liquid Gel - you can get it over the counter in a chemist - it is a gel, and you squeeze a small blob on his eye - it stays on for longer than a liquid, which is good,and he doesn't mind it. It only costs about £3. 50, which is a lot less than a vet would charge, and seems very effective. I give Zola a blob 3or 4 times a day, and the problem soon clears up.
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> I live in the UK too, and I have a Hermans tortoise. He has several times had problems with his eyes, and I use Viscotears Liquid Gel - you can get it over the counter in a chemist - it is a gel, and you squeeze a small blob on his eye - it stays on for longer than a liquid, which is good,and he doesn't mind it. It only costs about £3. 50, which is a lot less than a vet would charge, and seems very effective. I give Zola a blob 3or 4 times a day, and the problem soon clears up.
> Best wishes from Angie



Thank you for coming on here Angie!
Glad you had the right eye drops to tell her about! 
I forget the things sold over here are different in the UK ??
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please disregard my message!!!
> ZenHerper has the right info!!
> And Kristin sent you the Bible for tortoises.
> They are MYCH BETTER to listen to and follow.
> I will stay on here for moral support..???



Sooooo sorry!!!
Sarah2020
I meant YOU sent the Bible for tortoises!!
?


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> I live in the UK too, and I have a Hermans tortoise. He has several times had problems with his eyes, and I use Viscotears Liquid Gel - you can get it over the counter in a chemist - it is a gel, and you squeeze a small blob on his eye - it stays on for longer than a liquid, which is good,and he doesn't mind it. It only costs about £3. 50, which is a lot less than a vet would charge, and seems very effective. I give Zola a blob 3or 4 times a day, and the problem soon clears up.
> Best wishes from Angie


ok thank you will do some of the eye drops i were looking at were far too expensive and had bad reviews but this seems good!


----------



## siaana (Aug 4, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sooooo sorry!!!
> Sarah2020
> I meant YOU sent the Bible for tortoises!!
> ?


Sorrry to bother you all but could you kind of tell me a list of things i need to do im really confused and im only 13 new to this aha


----------



## TeamZissou (Aug 4, 2021)

method89 said:


> That floodlight is the wrong type. It produces UVA. You need a UVB bulb. this is most likely the issue.
> 
> As mentioned previously, your temps are off. read the caresheet and make adjustments as necessary.
> 
> Have you been soaking him?



This bulb is actually a regular incandescent bulb that Arcadia sells as a specialty reptile bulb. The spectrum is no different. The "Produces UVA" is just a marketing thing. I compared the spectrums in this post:






Tortoise Senpai Input Requested


So not the one I'm currently using: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/reptile_dome.php. The narrow one. Something like this: https://www.cyberzoo.se/sv/articles/2.300.6791/zoo-med-deluxe-porcelain-brooder-lamp-25-cm-max-200w? And the Arcadia is correct? I edited my post so don't know if you...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## TeamZissou (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Sorrry to bother you all but could you kind of tell me a list of things i need to do im really confused and im only 13 new to this aha



What supplements (powders etc) are you feeding? Please provide the brand and product info as well as the frequency and amount you're feeding them, if at all.


----------



## method89 (Aug 4, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> This bulb is actually a regular incandescent bulb that Arcadia sells as a specialty reptile bulb. The spectrum is no different. The "Produces UVA" is just a marketing thing. I compared the spectrums in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehhh.... very interesting. Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 4, 2021)

siaana said:


> Sorrry to bother you all but could you kind of tell me a list of things i need to do im really confused and im only 13 new to this aha



You are NEVER a bother….!
We will ALWAYS help you!

Ok… for starters :

1)- get those eye drops that Angie told you about. “Viscotears” about $3.

2)- bump up the temps to 32c.

3)- warm soaks for about 45 mins every day.

4)- update us with what’s going on… ??????


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi guys morning in UK i have bumped the temps to 32 degrees will be giving him a warm soak soon!! however I think one of the experts said to change to bulb or was that the floodlight could someone pls tell me what to change it to


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi guys syds eyes are still the same even after turning the temperature up to 32 degrees however it seems now he was walking a little bit he kept his eyes swollen i cant see his eyes


----------



## method89 (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi guys morning in UK i have bumped the temps to 32 degrees will be giving him a warm soak soon!! however I think one of the experts said to change to bulb or was that the floodlight could someone pls tell me what to change it to


I was wrong. You have the UVB strip bulb and the UVA floodlight will be fine


----------



## method89 (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi guys syds eyes are still the same even after turning the temperature up to 32 degrees however it seems now he was walking a little bit he kept his eyes swollen i cant see his eyes


His eyes won't open up immediately but if you are soaking him and changed his substrate you should start to see a positive change in the next few days.

Try posting more pictures of your setup


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello again - If Syd's eyes are sore, it will take a while before he wants to open them - don't panic - think how you would feel in his place! He won't want to risk opening them for a while. As well as treating Zola's eyes with Viscotears, when needed, I wipe his eyes gently every morning with a cottonwool pad dampened with cool boiled water. I have been doing it for several years now, and I think it is helpful. You might like to try it, when Syd is better, which I am sure will be soon.
How old is Syd ?
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

He is about 1 1/2 years old and also after those drops his eyes are perfectly fine now and hes moving around well


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

his eyes are good but im pretty sure that they will come again thats why i will put the eyedrops in 2/3 times a day


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> his eyes are good but im pretty sure that they will come again thats why i will put the eyedrops in 2/3 times a day


Remember...too much medicine is just as bad as not enuf...how many times a day does the tube read?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> his eyes are good but im pretty sure that they will come again thats why i will put the eyedrops in 2/3 times a day



No, I would NOT do it so often.
Maybe once a day?
If at all???
How would you like to take medicine even if you were not sick EVERY DAY???? ?

Can you post some new pictures with his eyes open? 
We would love to see he is doing better!

I didn’t think it would (those eye drops) would work soooo fast??? ?
Still, I am so happy for you and your tort.
You still need to change the flooring though.
Best wishes 
???


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No, I would NOT do it so often.
> Maybe once a day?
> If at all???
> How would you like to take medicine even if you were not sick EVERY DAY???? ?
> ...


You gave very good advice btw. I don't understand why you feel insecure about your advice...holy cow! Look at Sally...the very beautiful and healthy Sulcata that YOU freakin raised successfully. Also you gave this 13 year old advice that they could understand...good job!


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

ok so far ive only given the eyedrops once so ill only give it once a day


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007ZYRZFM/?tag=


is this substrate good?


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> his eyes are good but im pretty sure that they will come again thats why i will put the eyedrops in 2/3 times a day


Oh,well done !!! I think just putting the drops in once a day, in the morning, for a few days would be good, and then just wait until he looks a bit puffy, and give him another blob or two. Just when you think he needs it. I don't think they will harm him at all - it isn't an antibiotic - basically just a lubricant - but you want his eyes to make their own lubrication eventually
I am so pleased - I hesitated at first about suggesting the Viscotears, but I knew it helped Zola, so worth a try !!


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you so much zolasmum!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> You gave very good advice btw. I don't understand why you feel insecure about your advice...holy cow! Look at Sally...the very beautiful and healthy Sulcata that YOU freakin raised successfully. Also you gave this 13 year old advice that they could understand...good job!



You are so kind. ?
I don't think I helped her, but I tried?
I cannot make sentences that make sense anymore.
Whatever I said it’s because I LEARNED IT HERE FROM YOU GUYS!!! ?
If you can help her out get a better idea of what to do…. Please tell her…

She is 13 but her avitar says 21?
Doesn’t really matter….
As long as she is getting the help she needs; I don’t care if she is 174?!? And an alien ? !!! ??
It’s what’s best for her tort.. ?


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007ZYRZFM/?tag=
> 
> 
> is this substrate good?


The pieces look large...

Use this for the base layer that you keep wetted:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B094YSY5HZ/?tag=

This looks an easier top layer for walking:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MJNDQ0/?tag=


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007ZYRZFM/?tag=
> 
> 
> is this substrate good?


OMG. This thread is hurting my brain. Everyone is telling you to do a bunch of different things...

Pick one person. One experienced successful tortoise keeper and let them advise you.

This tortoise is dehydrated. Throw away that guide. Its not fit to be used as toilet paper. You need damp substrate. Orchid bark works best. Its sold under the name "Repti-Bark" from pet sources. Using a large vivarium instead of an open table will help with humidity, hydration, and it will reduce the pyramiding that is already in progress. Open tables are fine for adult tortoises as long as temps are correct in the room. Vivs work better for growing babies and make it much easier to maintain the correct temperatures and humidity.

Start doing daily soaks. 30-40 minutes and keep the water warm the whole time.

Your flood bulb is ideal. Adjust the height so that it is around 36-37 directly under the bulb.

How close is the UV tube mounted? Those are very strong and if mounted too close and left on all day, they will burn your tortoises eyes. You need a UV meter to be sure, but somewhere around 20 inches should be close for that bulb. You also only need to run it for 1-3 hours mid day. I put them on their own separate timer.

This is the current and correct care info. All of the above and much more is explained:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





I'm sorry if we are overwhelming you with too much help. Lots of enthusiasm and good intentions on this forum. Please feel free to ask for clarification. Questions are welcome.


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Thank you so much zolasmum!!


I do hope you will keep us informed about little Syd's progress - and a photo or two would be lovely. I know I am not the only one who will be thinking of him a lot, so even when he is back to his proper self, it would be lovely if you could keep in touch. At least you know people on this forum are happy to help with any problems or queries. 
Where in the UK do you live, by the way ? I live in Devon.
I hope you will have no more problems, once you get Syd's accommodation sorted out, of course, but an occasional update would be great, anyway.
Very best wishes from Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You are so kind. ?
> I don't think I helped her, but I tried?
> I cannot make sentences that make sense anymore.
> Whatever I said it’s because I LEARNED IT HERE FROM YOU GUYS!!! ?
> ...


You help more than you think.?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> You help more than you think.?


It's the moral support too that helps.


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> It's the moral support too that hel
> Heyy guys ill post pics of syd and his enclosure tommorow bit busy today


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2021)

Don't worry these crazy posts happen to all of us ? it's all spell checks fault ?


----------



## siaana (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST


I've been using coco coir mixed with repti bark by Zoo Med. I got the Zoo Med on sale dirt cheap. The coco coir was from Lowes About half and half mixed. My tortoise didn't like it at first but he does now. You have to mix the two so it feels kinda like a forest floor and keep it moist. The one recommended is probably better.?


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 5, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I've been using coco coir mixed with repti bark by Zoo Med. I got the Zoo Med on sale dirt cheap. The coco coir was from Lowes About half and half mixed. My tortoise didn't like it at first but he does now. You have to mix the two so it feels kinda like a forest floor and keep it moist. The one recommended is probably better.?


Sorry I just read back through the posts and it is recommended ? I just learned something too. I didn't know that repti bark is orchid bark.?


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST


Who is telling you that it is uncomfortable for tortoises?

Pet shops are infamous for bad info...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You are so kind. ?
> I don't think I helped her, but I tried?
> I cannot make sentences that make sense anymore.
> Whatever I said it’s because I LEARNED IT HERE FROM YOU GUYS!!! ?
> ...


her...


?
Sorrry to bother you all but could you kind of tell me a list of things i need to do im really confused and im only 13 new to this aha


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 5, 2021)

Tom said:


> OMG. This thread is hurting my brain. Everyone is telling you to do a bunch of different things...
> 
> Pick one person. One experienced successful tortoise keeper and let them advise you.
> 
> ...




I thought that’s what I said? …??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 5, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST



“Repti- Bark”.. (that’s what Tom said)..
?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Aug 6, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi guys syds eyes are still the same even after turning the temperature up to 32 degrees however it seems now he was walking a little bit he kept his eyes swollen i cant see his eyes


It may take some time for syd's eye's to show any change,,,,


Chefdenoel10 said:


> You are so kind. ?
> I don't think I helped her, but I tried?
> I cannot make sentences that make sense anymore.
> Whatever I said it’s because I LEARNED IT HERE FROM YOU GUYS!!! ?
> ...


Hey, All my FRIENDS...!
Just wanna give a shout out to "Chefdenoel10"
Thank you! You give others a shout out, well...I'm giving a shout out to you!, Thanks for Syd & siaana


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 7, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> It may take some time for syd's eye's to show any change,,,,
> 
> Hey, All my FRIENDS...!
> Just wanna give a shout out to "Chefdenoel10"
> Thank you! You give others a shout out, well...I'm giving a shout out to you!, Thanks for Syd & siaana



I love you!!!! ?
Thanks! 
I don’t know what I did but … I’ll take it! ?
And you too my friend…. YOU ROCK!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 7, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love you!!!! ?
> Thanks!
> I don’t know what I did but … I’ll take it! ?
> And you too my friend…. YOU ROCK!



Has anyone heard news on Sid yet??
It’s been a couple of days, things should have changed a little..no?

HEEEYYYYY SSSIIIIIDDDD!!!!!????
You ok yet????
Please don’t leave us!!
We want to help youuuuu!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 8, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST



Helloooooo Siaana !!!!????
We want to know how you and Sid are doing after the eye drops???
You have left us worried….
Is there any improvements???
Did his eyes ever open?
Even if you just send us a thumbs up ? 
Or a thumbs down ? 
So we know what’s going on…
We know you are busy it’s just that ….
Well…. WE CARE!!!


----------



## zolasmum (Aug 9, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hi the substrate that was recommnded was apparently uncomfortbale for many tortoises someome plss recomend me a better one THANK YOU GUYS YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST


Hello Siaana - Like everyone, I would love to know how Syd is getting on. It is like reading a book with the last pages missing - you really want to know what happens in the end ! I do hope he is doing well, and that his eyes are all right now.
Best wishes from Angie to you and Syd both.


----------



## siaana (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh Thank you very much guys! I was a bit busy but his eyes are totally fine now thank you for all the advice zolasmum,chefdeneol and everyone else theres so many people who are so helpful here thannk youuuu so muchhh couldnt @ them all


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 9, 2021)

Wonderful  I was checking and that's such good news


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 9, 2021)

siaana said:


> Oh Thank you very much guys! I was a bit busy but his eyes are totally fine now thank you for all the advice zolasmum,chefdeneol and everyone else theres so many people who are so helpful here thannk youuuu so muchhh couldnt @ them all



Yaaaaa hooooooo!!!!!
Sooooo glad he’s ok now.
But maybe read that list of stuff Tom gave you. That way you can check off the stuff you’ve already done and the things you might need to buy?

Sooo happy for you both!
I would love a new picture if it won’t take too much of your time?
I’m sure everyone here is dying to see too!
?
Sorry you’re so busy…?
But hope you’ll come to visit soon!!! 
??????


----------



## siaana (Aug 12, 2021)

hi guys ive been putting the eydrops in once a day and its gotten better as his eyes arent puffy there just a bit grey he opens them a little bit


----------



## siaana (Aug 12, 2021)

just wondering guys is this a good substrate 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0010OTJIY/?tag=


----------



## siaana (Aug 12, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yaaaaa hooooooo!!!!!
> Sooooo glad he’s ok now.
> But maybe read that list of stuff Tom gave you. That way you can check off the stuff you’ve already done and the things you might need to buy?
> 
> ...


hi guys i was just wondering is soil a good substrate cause the bark seems humid


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Aug 12, 2021)

siaana said:


> hi guys i was just wondering is soil a good substrate cause the bark seems humid


I don't believe "Soil" is an acceptable substrate. The Repti-bark Which @Tom had mentioned or similar is the best substrate, and YES! it needs to be wet and humid!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 12, 2021)

siaana said:


> just wondering guys is this a good substrate
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0010OTJIY/?tag=


 Yes that's what I use with cocochoir mixed about half and half. It's also what Tom recommended. It's orchid bark. Check around for sales. I got mine buy one get one free. So I bought big bags and saved a bunch.?


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2021)

siaana said:


> hi guys i was just wondering is soil a good substrate cause the bark seems humid


No. Soil is made from composted yard waste. There is no way to know what is in it. It could be something toxic. Even if its, by chance, not something toxic, its still not a good substrate because its messy muddy and dusty if any part dries out. It also tends to stain them.

Read this for the correct care info and products: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-best-way-to-raise-any-temperate-species-of-tortoise.183131/


----------



## siaana (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi i think im going to take syd to the vet as when he is trying to eat i dont think he can see as he is just biting the air..?


----------



## siaana (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey guys!! ive changed syds substrate to orchid bark unfortunately hes not opening his eyes yet? but we are giving him food pellets containing vitamin A i think?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 18, 2021)

siaana said:


> Hey guys!! ive changed syds substrate to orchid bark unfortunately hes not opening his eyes yet? but we are giving him food pellets containing vitamin A i think?



I thought you said his eyes were open?
Is the same problem back again?
What pellets?
Where did you even get pellets?
Did you take him to the vet to find out if he is blind? 
What was the answer?
I hope you answer soon because I am worried. 
Poor little tortoise.
Please take care of him. ??


----------



## siaana (Aug 19, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought you said his eyes were open?
> Is the same problem back again?
> What pellets?
> Where did you even get pellets?
> ...


The pellets were highly recommended for vitamin A deficiency we called the vet but all they said was to give himm a carrot soak his eyes are still closed we are gicing him baths eveery day.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

siaana said:


> The pellets were highly recommended for vitamin A deficiency we called the vet but all they said was to give himm a carrot soak his eyes are still closed we are gicing him baths eveery day.


Your vet was recommending something that's also recommended here on TFO. I can't remember the exact recipe but you use baby food carrots in the soak water. It's a part baby food carrots to so many parts warm soak water. It seems to me that you could start with a jar in the soak water until you can get the exact recipe. The tort will drink some of it too sometimes.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Aug 19, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Your vet was recommending something that's also recommended here on TFO. I can't remember the exact recipe but you use baby food carrots in the soak water. It's a part baby food carrots to so many parts warm soak water. It seems to me that you could start with a jar in the soak water until you can get the exact recipe. The tort will drink some of it too sometimes.


I believe the ratio is 1:1. Maybe @Yvonne G can help.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 19, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I believe the ratio is 1:1. Maybe @Yvonne G can help.


She's who gave me the recipe.? I would add some until I could find the recipe again even if it's not enough in the meantime. I've used baby food carrots on my children as a medicine for diarrhea and it worked.


----------



## Krista S (Aug 19, 2021)

Gerber Carrot Baby Food Soaks


This "trick" is only for turtles and tortoises that aren't eating and have swollen shut eyes. It's not a cure-all, and unless you fix the reason why the eyes swelled shut in the first place, they're just going to swell shut again after the soaks. Using a bowl with tall sides (so the animal...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------

